# Our wonderful, popular Benjy



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

all this happened in one hour. We decided to go to Chick-fil-a drive through. On the way there... we stopped at a traffic light and the people in the car next to us waved at Benjy and honked their horn at him. We stopped behind a school bus to see a dozen excited little kids jumping up and down waving and mouthing "PUPPY!". We got in the drive thru line at Chick-fil-a. There are two lanes. A person in the car next to us took Benjy's picture!!!!! Some people in the restaurant waved at Benjy. The person at the window gave Benjy a real chicken bite, not a dog treat. Everyone loves our Benjy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And of course they would! He's adorable!!!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you.

Benjy says ARF! ARF!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

He's adorable! I'd take his picture and want his autograph!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I would expect nothing less, haha.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I know I get pretty excited when I see a Havanese! Shama was the center of attention at my brother-in-law's birthday party this weekend. She allowed two girls to braid her hair! I should have taken a photo!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Well he is adorable after all!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My boy is also popular and charismatic. LOL His joy makes me more social.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Best part of being a pet owner to a Havanese, they are by far the cutest puppies in the world, attention grabber, AND the personality's to boot!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy took Momma and Daddy to a big park today!

We saw trees and lakes and trees and trails and trees and creeks and trees and waterfalls and trees and gardens and trees and a big pond with turtles and a blue heron! (We weren't allowed where they have all the rose gardens and pretty things like that. But there were plenty of wildflowers throughout the park.) And a grain mill run by a waterfall. And baby geese that had no feathers -- just gray down. And joggers. And Bikers. And dumb dumbs reading electronic books while walking on the roadside. And on the way home, a dumb dumb car that pulled out right in front of an emergency vehicle. And a baby that waved at me -- the first time she ever waved.


----------

